# 81003,qw



## reneedanielle22  (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry I keep needing help everyone but I am in a practice that has a lot of OLD claims that I am trying to fix because the previous "billing team" cared to do NOTHING. 

Anyhow, does anyone have any issues with medicaid not paying for 81003,QW the  URINALYSIS, AUTO, W/O SCOPE, CLIA WAIVED TEST??? I got a lot of 16.00 charges on hold and at this point i dont if i shld just void them out?!

THANKS A TON


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you checked their fee schedule to see if it's payable?


----------

